# Shopping carts



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

How come no one seems to use the saftey belt on shopping carts?
Its there for a reason!
I saw a little boy STANDING in the cart today, his mom was a little way down looking at some food, not paying attention. It was scary.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I've thought about this myself. I've seen a child or two attempting to climb out of the seat part when mom's back was turned.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

My mom had pretty strict shopping cart rules, lol.

If we tried to get out or stand or screw around we had to walk and not touch anything at all.

She wasn't nice about it either


----------



## skolbut (Feb 18, 2008)

Were you spying on me at the store again????? Seatbelts... ha! They're NO match for my little climber. I've had many well-meaning mamas warn me that my ds was precariously perched on the side of my cart.... sigh... I know... I just put him down and buckled him in for the 20th time and I really just need to get my eggs and bread...

Also, IME most of those seatbelts are broken or in really bad repair, so I always have to hunt for a good one. Maybe some of those moms happened to get the broken one and were too harried to go back for another??

Don't get me wrong, I'm all about safety... just playing devil's advocate for a bit.


----------



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
How come no one seems to use the saftey belt on shopping carts?
Its there for a reason!
I saw a little boy STANDING in the cart today, his mom was a little way down looking at some food, not paying attention. It was scary.

That is scary. My son is always strapped in no matter what.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

We've never had an issue that made us feel like we needed to belt in DS1... but then he usually straps himself in just for fun! We'll go to take him out of the cart and all of a sudden WHOA the cart is coming with him! ;-)

What drives me nuts is the kids riding in the shopping basket. Or standing in it. Or leaning waaaaaay out of it to reach for something (like every single $1 Food For All card; tough luck for the next person who wanted to give that amount I guess). Again, though, DS1 comes through... he sees that and says, "Mommy, why is she doing that? That's not safe!" He also asks me to discuss the meaning of the little pictograms illustrating safe cart use to him almost every trip.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skolbut* 
Were you spying on me at the store again????? Seatbelts... ha! They're NO match for my little climber. I've had many well-meaning mamas warn me that my ds was precariously perched on the side of my cart.... sigh... I know... I just put him down and buckled him in for the 20th time and I really just need to get my eggs and bread...

Also, IME most of those seatbelts are broken or in really bad repair, so I always have to hunt for a good one. Maybe some of those moms happened to get the broken one and were too harried to go back for another??

Don't get me wrong, I'm all about safety... just playing devil's advocate for a bit.


same here. my toddler can get out of most safety belts. I need a shopping cart w/a 5-pt harness. I freakin hate when I have DS in a carrier on my back, then he gets crazy and wants to be in the cart, so I put him in it and realize half of the strap is missing anyway. I have used the carrier to tie him to the seat, though







and yeah, after your cart is full and you are stuck w/a broken seat belt, and your kids have been driving you nuts the whole shopping trip, there's no way you're switching.

Also, DH and don't do so good communicating who will stand right by the cart, so he may be looking at one side of the aisle and thinks I have a hand on it, then I see something down low to buy... that's all the time it takes for DS to wiggle out of the seat and try and climb out. Luckily, we've not had a fall or injury but I'm sure people wonder why he's not strapped in.

ETA: oh, and I've made my 3 yo sit in the basket on occasion; if I am shopping by myself and forget a carrier for my youngest it is most definitely safer to put the older one in the cart then to have him take off while and risk getting lost. But then, my kids are wild ones!!


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually, the big danger is standing. Those carts tip over more often than people realize. I see people letting their toddlers stand and walk around in them and I just cringe.


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Kaiya loves to buckle herself in...and then wriggle out of it to stand. I try my best to keep her in a sling while I shop, but sometimes she just won't stay in there either! I'm constantly seating and reseating her. It was really nice one time when I needed to reach down low on a shelf for something and another shopper just stayed right there and chatted with her for a second so I could grab it without having her stand up. I do this now for other mamas when their babes are standing.

Five point harnesses in the grocer are a frequent dream of mine. But she could probably get out of those too.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I try to keep ds buckled in the cart, but it doesn't always work. Sometimes (often) the belt is loose or wobbly on the buckle so he can easily get it out. And yeah, sometimes I'll be reading the ingredients on something and he'll start standing and then I'll turn and see him standing and have to get him to sit back down- and thne he starts kicking and screaming because he wants to stand.... sigh.

You can't pay 100% attention at every second. You try and try, but no one is perfect and kids are wiggly. It may not have been that the mom was ignoring him so much as it just happened so fast while she was reading the label trying to make sure there were no icky things in the food.

Just throwing another perspective out there.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

*None* of the shopping carts here in Rome have seat belts.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
How come no one seems to use the saftey belt on shopping carts?
Its there for a reason!
I saw a little boy STANDING in the cart today, his mom was a little way down looking at some food, not paying attention. It was scary.

This has happened to me.







I was reading ingredients for about 4 seconds and I look back to DD and she was standing, reaching her arms out to me for me to pick her up. I was mortified. I told her to "SIT Child!" and she did. It made me realize that I needed to rig my own safety belt to bring with me on shopping trips.

Miss Eloisa, being a toddler, doesn't sit still very much. I'm lucky if she will remain seated in the cart for half of my shopping trip before she starts squirming to be released/carried.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I think the only way for me to safely shop with DD1 would have been duct tape.







She escaped from belts. She ran around the main part of the cart. She screamed and thrashed and bit me in a carrier. She ran away if she walked. I was never so happy when she got old enough and PT and is able to go in the free childcare at the supermarket. I drive ~50 miles to this supermarket now largely because of the childcare thing.


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

I hate when you have to go through 50 carts just to find one with working seat belts! ALL of the seat belts on the carts at our local Petsmart are broken. Drives me batty!

My son does ride in the basket part sometimes (my daughter is in the seat). I never allow him to stand though. I wish carts had 2 seats like the carts at Costco. That would be so convenient for us with 2 toddlers.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
How come no one seems to use the saftey belt on shopping carts?
Its there for a reason!
I saw a little boy STANDING in the cart today, his mom was a little way down looking at some food, not paying attention. It was scary.


I mostly stopped using the strap because my son will stand up in it (even with it tightened as far as I can get it). When he stands, it falls down around his legs, and I feel like that'd be more dangerous if he were to fall out. That said, the shopping cart is never way down the aisle somewhere, he's always within arm's reach, most always I have one hand on the cart. Oddly enough, without the strap on, he doesn't try to stand half as much as he does with it. (and then there's the issue like others have posted about straps being broken in many carts......I HATE when we try to go out to eat and they bring a highchair that won't buckle).

Quote:

is able to go in the free childcare at the supermarket.
Where do you live? Childcare in the supermarket???? I think I need to move.....


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I NEVER use them. My girls have this thing with belts across their tummies. They FREAK! Plus, they are usually broken or in bad shape. The ONE time I used one I could NOT release it. I had to get a manager to help me. He had to cut it and by that time my DD was so upset she threw up from all the commotion. I keep a VERY close eye them in the store.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I wear DS because he's a wild man. Occasionally he'll get mad and get in the cart and if I'm lucky enough to have one with a belt, he can get out of it. This kid could teach Houdini a thing or two.

I wish there were stores with childcare around here. Years ago we lived in VA and the Wegman's had a drop off childcare in there, but I never tried it out because DD was so young.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I LOVE the free childcare/play area. They have them at Fred Meyer here, but you have to be between 2-5. So only my oldest can go and only for another year.

I don't always buckle. Sometimes it's too hard to find a cart with a working one.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS sometimes sits in the basket. If he stands he has to go back into the seat, but he hates grocery shopping after about 15 minutes and will spend the rest of the time screaming and struggling to get out of his seat. Sometimes bringing food will placate him, other times he goes in the cart and will settle down. I also have a hard time finding carts with buckles so there are times he rides without a strap.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Because they are usually broken! If I happen to find one with a working clasp, then DS1 gets strapped in. But 90% of the time they are busted.
And when you have to put a quarter in to use the cart, swapping carts to find one with a working belt is just not practical.

Or better yet, the clasps stick and your poor child is STUCK in the cart lol! DS1 wasn't overly amused when the helpful cashier attempted to help and told him he'd have to stay in the cart forever. A 2yr old tends to take everything literally









Fortunately I'm lucky enough to be able to shop where they have double carts, so if using a carrier isn't working for DS2, he'll sit beside his brother and they occupy eachother, standing isn't an issue.

I have put DS1 in the basket of the cart on occasion, but he knows he HAS to sit on his bum or else he has to walk. And fortunately he prefers to ride in the cart so he listens.


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

I always put on the buckle but my almost 2 year old seems to get out of the seatbelt way too often for my liking. Big Y around here has childcare but only for ages 3-9 years. I LOVED it this summer when I had all four home. I put the older three in the childcare while I took the youngest with me and did the shopping. My "I hate shopping" DS1 never gave me trouble about shopping. He could not wait to go because they had computer games (Big for him because I don't allow them at home).


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Shopping carts scare me. DH does let DS sit in the basket but I will not and I always strap him in (assuming the cart has a working strap). DS can do the buckles now so if he wants to get it undone he can.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Even my youngest can get out of the seatbelt on the carts. One thing that does work though is using the sling as a belt. Maybe those of you with climbers should try it.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I know what you mean...I see that, too. To blame a broken strap on why you don't buckle your child in the seat is completely absurd. Try checking whether or not the strap is in working order before choosing a cart. As for wiggle worms, DD has actually stopped trying to escape (YAY!!!). But, when she did play Houdini, I would simply keep sitting her back down and strapping her in the seat (incrementally tighter!). Wearing DD in the sling makes shopping even easier.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
I know what you mean...I see that, too. To blame a broken strap on why you don't buckle your child in the seat is completely absurd. Try checking whether or not the strap is in working order before choosing a cart. As for wiggle worms, DD has actually stopped trying to escape (YAY!!!). But, when she did play Houdini, I would simply keep sitting her back down and strapping her in the seat (incrementally tighter!). Wearing DD in the sling makes shopping even easier.

I wish I could still sling ds2. But he's nearly 28 lbs and I'm pregnant. Plus at 17 months he just doens't like it.







It was WAY easier to shop when I could wear him.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I just wanted to add that I do buckle my DS when he's in the car (my previous post might not have sounded that way). He's so infrequently in the cart though because he won't stay put. If I end up with a broken buckle I will tie it in a knot, but he can undo it, just as he can undo the buckle. He's been able to undo it since he was 14 mos old! For the most part he'll accept being worn around the store, but if he's having a fit on my back trying to climb out of my beco (and he's done it!) I'll let him sit in the cart.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
I know what you mean...I see that, too. To blame a broken strap on why you don't buckle your child in the seat is completely absurd. Try checking whether or not the strap is in working order before choosing a cart. As for wiggle worms, DD has actually stopped trying to escape (YAY!!!). But, when she did play Houdini, I would simply keep sitting her back down and strapping her in the seat (incrementally tighter!). Wearing DD in the sling makes shopping even easier.

I've gone to some older supermarkets where the shopping carts are older than I am, and NONE of the straps work. Anyways, my 3 yo is too tall for most carts (unless the legs holes are large) and I sit her in the basket. She'll usually either be laying down because she was asleep in the car, or she's sitting and playing with toys. Most of the time though, I leave her home with her auntie.


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, just when you think you're the perfect mom, some thread on MDC catches your eye....

I'm one of those horrible moms who allows their child to stand in the basket. I always remind her to hold tight, and since I am holding the handle on the front, it's balanced and cannot tip. If it _does_ tip, I am holding it and can bring it back down.

She will absolutely not sit in the seat part, and usually the belts are broken or simply too small to fit around her (or too sticky to adjust the length). She's very tall and has trouble getting her legs through the hole. And of course once I get her in she is immediately squirming to get out again.

Usually I'll grab the noisiest, brightest flashing toy off the shelf to occupy her while she sits in the basket. But that only lasts for 20 minutes or so.

I really need to start shopping alone. It is starting to drive me nuts. But that's another thread altogether!


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Admittedly, Kaiya stnads in the cart a lot, but I am right there.

The only time one of the kids has fallen was when Jake was strapped in. We were at Wal-mart and he kind of bent backwards (in a sitting position) and to both of our surprise he toppled right over and into the cart! He wasn't even struggling to get out. And he was nearly 3.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
I know what you mean...I see that, too. To blame a broken strap on why you don't buckle your child in the seat is completely absurd. Try checking whether or not the strap is in working order before choosing a cart. As for wiggle worms, DD has actually stopped trying to escape (YAY!!!). But, when she did play Houdini, I would simply keep sitting her back down and strapping her in the seat (incrementally tighter!). Wearing DD in the sling makes shopping even easier.

I get that, really I do... I always check the strap before putting him in. But sometimes you don't realize it's a little wobbly or whatnot.

And at the commissary 75% of the carts don't have working straps. And if there are no carts I can find with working straps, what am I to do? I wore him in the sling when he was younger, but he's 28 pounds and I'm 9 months pregnant.







It's just not happening.

Not trying to be argumentative, just saying that it's not as easy as just grabbing another one. I was at the grocery store a few days ago and was searching and searching and searching for a cart with a working buckle, spotted one, made a bee line for it, and an old lady grabbed it first. Gah.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

It can be hard to find carts with functioning buckles, but even when I do find them, my son can usually open them anyway. But worse for us is that he is big for his age, and a lot of times, the straps are simply too short to close over him.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yamilee21* 
It can be hard to find carts with functioning buckles, but even when I do find them, my son can usually open them anyway. But worse for us is that he is big for his age, and a lot of times, the straps are simply too short to close over him.

We're almost to that point with a few of the shorter straps carts.







And he's not even that big.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grniys* 
We're almost to that point with a few of the shorter straps carts.







And he's not even that big.

Yeah we are there too- it seems like a lot of the straps cut across his tummy now pretty tight. I'm sure that's part of the reason he hates the cart after a bit.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

My friend's son tumbled out of a cart head first because he was standing in the basket and getting too jumpy. Scary. He was okay though.

At the wal mart we frequent there is never any working straps so I put my son in the basket and make him sit and not stand.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

My dd used to just wiggle out of the seatbelt and stand up (she's better now that she's a bit older). You had to be extremely vigilant when she was in the cart. Actually, for awhile we put her in the basket instead of the seat. I know that's technically horrible, but it was safer for her because she would stay sitting in the basket and if she did try to stand up, was much less likely to fall out (of course, while all of this is happening, either me or dh was standing RIGHT next to her and remedied it as quickly as possible).

Putting her back into the seat part of the cart after she wiggled out resulted in the most amazing screaming crying insanity you've ever seen. Oh, the looks we got (for the screaming). Trying to put her back in the seat was impossible. She would not calm down and would start thrashing (as well as screaming) and hurt herself. So, eventually the basket thing happened.

I've been in situations where it was actually not possible to find a cart with a working belt & latch - I mean after checking 20+ carts!

For awhile there we didn't do much shopping with dd.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I can not go shopping when my mom is with me & brendan because she thinks it's okay for my son to ride on the Side of the Shopping Cart Speeding down the parking lot and I told her he does not get to do that - he listens to his grandma - than me saying no and by the time I'm after them and I give her a lecture - she's busy giving me the hands over ear la la la land treatment.

So I only go shopping when its just her & me or one of the special once a week shopping trips a lady takes me too!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I LOVE the free childcare/play area. They have them at Fred Meyer here, but you have to be between 2-5. So only my oldest can go and only for another year.

I don't always buckle. Sometimes it's too hard to find a cart with a working one.

OMG free childcare and a play area at the grocery store?! heaven!!! too bad my kids would be too young and too old for it! lucky mama!

eta
my baby boy weighs 30 lbs and has a hunka chunka belly-he is too big to get the safety belt across, so i don't take my eyes off of him while he is sitting in the cart, and when i do, i keep a hand on him.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

I hate lollipops for kids... but, during long shoping trips I also bribe my son by using lollipops. He seems to be much more still while focusing on every delicious lick of red #40.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

When my son was smaller, we couldn't find a cart with a working belt, so hubby used his from his pants to belt him in. We don't buckle him in now, but if he even attempts to move, we do buckle him.

Even more of a pet peeve - people who put infant carriers in the front of the cart. They don't lock in and they can tip. Even worse are the morons who unbuckle the babies, then perch them on top of the cart like that!


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
I know what you mean...I see that, too. To blame a broken strap on why you don't buckle your child in the seat is completely absurd. Try checking whether or not the strap is in working order before choosing a cart.

Wow, that was rude. I have been to the store and not been able to find a cart w/ straps that are not broken. Today, the two clip parts would not buckle into each other! So, I tied the straps together. Worked just fine until I was all the way at the back of the store when dd leaned forward and one strap just came away from the basket.. Turns out its tether clip was broken.. sigh..

They do make these kind of shopping cart seats w/ a 5-pt harness: http://www.thegifts4u.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=818 However, I do not need a whole seat cover. If they sold just the harness & I could thread it thru the basket, that would be perfect. Maybe a dog harness would work? Then it would buckle behind the kid & no way they could undo it..


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cardinal* 
I hate lollipops for kids... but, during long shoping trips I also bribe my son by using lollipops. He seems to be much more still while focusing on every *delicious lick of red #40*.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

I must have the only toddler who gets a thrill from buckling himsefl in.







:

What kills me is the ones who put the carseat in the seat area, oy!







:


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm in NEPA and it's Wegmans we go to.







: They do ages 3-8 and they have toys, coloring, videos, and a climbing structure. It's DD heaven.

I've also seen Giant Eagle with childcare in Western PA on vacay.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2cutiekitties* 
What kills me is the ones who put the carseat in the seat area, oy!







:

Why?
Where else do you put it ...if you're grocery shopping the basket part is gonna be full of groceries..... quick trips for a few items you could put it there but not always.

I mostly put the seat in the seat area, why wouldn't you? (of course DS outgrew his by 2.5 mos, so we never got to the point where he might throw himself out of it or something like that)

*Just to be clear....I'm asking for information, not being argumentative.


----------



## Sunnydays777 (Jan 7, 2009)

It makes me cringe when I see toddlers standing up and sometimes leaning over in the grocery carts. It also bugs me when I see parents placing carseats in one of thoe small shopping carts that are seen at Meijer. The shopping cart has an upper & lower basket on wheels and have even seen small children sitting in the top basket. Major safety hazard, imho.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

My dd fell out of a shopping cart once. She had been sitting in the big section- I had turned my head for two seconds to pick something off a shelf and she stood up and reached to grab at something and toppled out. I caught her before she hit the floor (super mama reflexes!), but it was TERRIFYING. I remember clutching her and both of us crying and the woman who was also shopping in that aisle completely ignored us- I was really surprised she didn't ask is dd was hurt and if we needed her to get help.

Needless to say- dd no longer rides in the big part of the cart! She's never been big into riding anyway- too confining- but will occasionally ride in the seat at Target while eating her kid cookies (and she totally always does the seatbelt herself-- especially when riding in car carts at HyVee or Menards)


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
Why?
Where else do you put it ...if you're grocery shopping the basket part is gonna be full of groceries..... quick trips for a few items you could put it there but not always.

I mostly put the seat in the seat area, why wouldn't you? (of course DS outgrew his by 2.5 mos, so we never got to the point where he might throw himself out of it or something like that)

*Just to be clear....I'm asking for information, not being argumentative.









As I understand it, it makes the center of gravity too high and makes it very likely to tip, especially if there is not much weight in the rest of the cart. Maybe if you grab a heavy bag of ice melt as soon as you get in the door and stick it in the bottom? I'm not sure, physics is not my strong point.


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
As I understand it, it makes the center of gravity too high and makes it very likely to tip, especially if there is not much weight in the rest of the cart. Maybe if you grab a heavy bag of ice melt as soon as you get in the door and stick it in the bottom? I'm not sure, physics is not my strong point.









We put the carseat on the top when DD was a newborn. I didn't know anything different. It seemed to "lock" into place pretty well, and I would swing the handle down and wrap the safety belt around it. Of course one parent always had a hand on the cart, and most of the time DD wasn't in the seat anyway because she didn't like it.








:


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

I didn't read all of the posts but I work in a store where there are carts and you would not BELIEVE some of the things I've seen.

Just yesterday I was walking down the aisle, and there was a baby (maybe 7 or 8 months) sitting in the seat part, and a little girl (perhaps 3 or 4) pushing the cart while running up the aisle and then hopping on the front of the cart and "riding" while it continued down the aisle - and no parent in sight. I did say something (very nicely) to the girl, and looked around and found the mom a few aisles over.

Also, the thing about the buckets is that although they do seem to fit snugly in the seat they are NOT secure AT ALL, and should the cart tip (which becomes more likely when there is that much weight so high up) the bucket will simply fall out. I have seen it happen twice. Very, very scary (luckily the infants were okay both times, but MAN it's scary). I know it's not recommended but if you have to take the bucket in I imagine it's safer to put it in the main basket.


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allborntogrow* 
I didn't read all of the posts but I work in a store where there are carts and you would not BELIEVE some of the things I've seen.

Just yesterday I was walking down the aisle, and there was a baby (maybe 7 or 8 months) sitting in the seat part, and a little girl (perhaps 3 or 4) pushing the cart while running up the aisle and then hopping on the front of the cart and "riding" while it continued down the aisle - and no parent in sight. I did say something (very nicely) to the girl, and looked around and found the mom a few aisles over.

Also, the thing about the buckets is that although they do seem to fit snugly in the seat they are NOT secure AT ALL, and should the cart tip (which becomes more likely when there is that much weight so high up) the bucket will simply fall out. I have seen it happen twice. Very, very scary (luckily the infants were okay both times, but MAN it's scary). I know it's not recommended but if you have to take the bucket in I imagine it's safer to put it in the main basket.

I wish they would update the warnings on the carts. They have those little pictures with examples of what you shouldn't do, like allowing a child to hang on the back of the basket (which I remember doing quite a bit as a kid!), but I think a warning about the carseats on top would be more pertinent, you know? An old child could survive a fall; a newborn may not.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ds can get out and stands up even if it is buckled tightly....so the safest option I have found is to put him in the basket part, because it is deep, and standing up int it, there is no way he could fall out, he is too short..but standing up in the "seat" part he could very easily fall out.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
We put the carseat on the top when DD was a newborn. I didn't know anything different. It seemed to "lock" into place pretty well, and I would swing the handle down and wrap the safety belt around it. Of course one parent always had a hand on the cart, and most of the time DD wasn't in the seat anyway because she didn't like it.







:

Having a hand on the cart isn't going to stop it from flipping though. My mom is a manager at Costco and one day was talking to a customer who had her hands on the cart and all it took was for her older child, who was 3 or 4 to bump the cart and it flipped over! The baby in carrier landed face down on the hard concrete floor. She smacked her her head and had a huge bruise and swelling. She ended up going to the hospital, and in the end was okay, but still that was enough to scare me from ever doing it.


----------

